# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Site Database Error

## geamon

I'm unable to access my thread to update my Lite Challenge entry. Quick look up and it's supposedly an issue with vBulletn v4.2.0? Gonna keep trying to access it in the hopes of updating my thread before the challenge ends.

----------


## RobA

Should be OK now - we had a corrupt db table that needed repairing.

-Rob A>

----------


## geamon

Just notice the fix. Thanks Rob.

----------

